# Mantra's, mythes en denkramen



## ThomasK

Hoe zouden jullie die vaste denkbeelden benoemen die politici ervan weerhouden een bepaald beleid te herzien? 


 Idee-fixen vind ik te persoonlijk, maar ik dacht eraan toen ik in een tekst las over een *mantra*, een _*mythe*, _en daarna aan Maarten Toonders term _*denkraam*. _Het is eigenlijk ook zoiets als _een discours, trend, _enz. Meer ideeën?


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Ik geloof dat _kader _gangbaar is.


----------



## Sjonger

Je bepaling dat die denkbeelden politici ervan weerhouden iets te herzien suggereert dat ze dat eigenlijk wel zouden moeten doen. Bedoel je dat ook? In dat geval gaat het meer de kant op van een 'blinde vlek'.


----------



## ThomasK

Het gaat toch eerder over* idee-fixen, vooronderstellingen*, enz.


----------



## Peterdg

"Heilige huisjes"?


----------



## ThomasK

Vind ik zeker een goeie tip. Strikt genomen dacht ik aan de houding zelf, de manier om over die 'heilige huisjes' te spreken: *vooringenomenheid, slogans, kreten, leuzes*, .... Dus eerder de dingen die ze altijd weer herhalen op een drammerige manier.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Dogma´s, zou ik zeggen.


----------



## ThomasK

Prima idee. En dan dacht ik verder aan *axioma's, deviezen *('ons devies is ...'), misschien* bottom-lines *(niet zo zeker),


----------



## bibibiben

*Dogma*, al genoemd door AllegroModerato, lijkt mij de meest passende term. Meerdere dogma's samen passen mooi in een *doctrine*. Wie niet behept is met dogma's, kan nog steeds last hebben van een *tunnelvisie* of *kokervisie*.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik wil het best breed bekijken, en ruimte laten voor al wat in de richting gaat van een [beschrijving/ benoeming van] een te gesloten wereldbeeld, al vind ik de toevoeging 'doctrine' zeker interessant. 

Ik vind het interessant dat de woorden allemaal in de richting van _vast/onveranderlijk_, _herhaald_, gaan, en meteen te verstard. In die zin vind ik wat metaforen best interessant. 'Dogma' is vermoedelijk zelf lichtjes metaforisch, in de zin dat de religieuze betekenis tot een politieke is uitgebreid.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Ik vind het interessant dat de woorden allemaal in de richting van _vast/onveranderlijk_, _herhaald_, gaan, en meteen te verstard.



Dat is een logische richting, aangezien de vraag was:

"Hoe zouden jullie die vaste denkbeelden benoemen die politici ervan weerhouden een bepaald beleid te herzien?"

Je ruikt als het ware de verstardheid.


----------



## ThomasK

Je hebt gelijk, hoor, maar ik was mij toen niet bewust van die aspecten onveranderlijkheid en herhaling als zodanig, al staken die inderdaad impliciet in mijn vraag.


----------



## sound shift

_Geloofsartikel_ ?


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, hoor, voor mij prima. Het is misschien iets smaller dan waaraan ik dacht, maar inderdaad, weer zo'n semi-theologische term, naast de meditatieve (_mantra_), de vaste verhalen (_mythen_), de muizkale termen (_refrein_), het korte, simplistische (_slogans, kreten_), ... Het gaat mij dus zeker niet louter om een descriptieve term...


----------

